
Hacker buys old Tesla parts on eBay, finds them full of user data - bmking
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/05/hacker-mines-passwords-locations-and-more-from-retired-tesla-infotainment-gear
======
bloak
The article mentions this: "session cookies that allowed access to Netflix and
YouTube (and attached Gmail accounts)"

If you use Gmail it's worth knowing how to log a device off from a different
device because it's likely that one day you'll have a device stop working or
get lost while it was logged on: Google Account -> Manage your Google Account
-> Security -> Your devices -> Manage devices -> ... -> Sign out

